
College Career Network Handshake Secures $10.5M Series A from KPCB - sgringwe
https://medium.com/@gklord/handshake-s-new-funding-6d7569553219#.7440zvtnz
======
Techboner555
Super cool.

~~~
minimaxir
Of all the names for sockpuppet accounts, _that 's_ the name you chose?

